# Airweight Recoil



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

How is the recoil on the 637 compaired to the 36? Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ruger71 said:


> How is the recoil on the 637 compaired to the 36? Thanks.


The 637 is 25% lighter than the 36 so will recoil harder. Only you can say if it is a problem for you or not.

My opinion has been and remains that if you can't lift or carry 20 ounces then you better leave 15 ounce guns alone cause they will hurt you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you have a problem with recoil in your Airweight, switch to the heaviest bullet, at the slowest velocity, that you can find.
Slow, heavy bullets are easier to control than light, fast ones; and you deliver close to the same amount of energy to the target in either case.
It seems counter-intuitive, but it really does work.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you have a problem with recoil in your Airweight, switch to the heaviest bullet, at the slowest velocity, that you can find.
> Slow, heavy bullets are easier to control than light, fast ones; and you deliver close to the same amount of energy to the target in either case.
> It seems counter-intuitive, but it really does work.


Au contraire, mon ami!

Use the LIGHTEST bullet weight for lightweight guns. Recoil is a function of bullet weight/gun weight ratio. For best recoil control in a lightweight .38 Special, use the Federal Personal Defense 110 gr. JHP. And, get rid of those rubber grips! I set my Smith & Wesson Model 442 up with Eagle Secret Service grips. Don't really like J-Framed guns, but will stick this one in my pocket at times:










Here its the gun on the right, next to my Model 36.

Bob Wright


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

TOF said:


> The 637 is 25% lighter than the 36 so will recoil harder. Only you can say if it is a problem for you or not.
> 
> My opinion has been and remains that if you can't lift or carry 20 ounces then you better leave 15 ounce guns alone cause they will hurt you.


The reason that I ask is that to me a standard 38 snubby doesn't kick. Didn't know how the airweights compared. Steel snubbys can't be found where I am at but the airweights can.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a 642 airlite...it does have a pretty decent kick...it feels short and sharp, but not unreasonable...Put those same 38 specials in my GP100 and the gun pretty much doesn't even move...ofcourse the GP100 is a much bigger, heavier gun....I would not want to shoot .357 magnums out of a gun the size and weight of my 642...that has to hurt...

Willy


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I hot .380 load, like the Cor-Bon 95gr, has the same energy as a .38 Special. Out of a Kel-Tec P-3AT, you get 8-9 squeezes, instead of 5.

They are both "unpleasant" to shoot. Neither are range guns. They are designed for close-in, life and death.

The Kel-Tec is 3/4" thick, and under $300... and fits your back pocket like a wallet.

If you're a romantic, buy the wheel-gun.

My 2 cents...

Jeff


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> ...Recoil is a function of bullet weight/gun weight ratio...


*Bob*;
I think that you left something out.
Recoil is more than merely a function of the ratio of bullet weight to gun weight. It also is a function of bullet velocity.
Recoil is tied to the entire force involved in moving the bullet, not to just the projectile's mass. Think about it: Fire a 165-grain bullet from a normal-velocity .30-'06 cartridge, and then fire the same bullet from a high-velocity 30-caliber Magnum something. Which recoils more, assuming the same gun weight?
Further, "felt recoil," which is somewhat independent of physics calculations, is greater in weapons presenting a "sharper" (quicker?) recoil impulse.
In my own experience, and in my experience in coaching others, I have found that firing slow, heavy _pistol_ bullets presents less "felt recoil" to the shooter, especially those using lightweight pistols.
(The same is _not_ true in large-bore rifles, for many reasons unrelated to pistol shooting.)


----------



## eazyasone23 (Sep 26, 2008)

personally i think it kicks pretty hard. I'm actually trying to sell or trade mine for something else. Otherwise I think its a fine gun, thats realible and shoots accurately.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 642 and love it. The recoil does not bother me. I shoot it once a week...50 to 100 shots. It is my CCW and I love it...and love shooting it. I practice with +p. My wife on the other hand, will not touch it. Says it shakes the concrete. Love mine...though I cannot imagine shooting it in 357. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ruger71 said:


> The reason that I ask is that to me a standard 38 snubby doesn't kick. Didn't know how the airweights compared. Steel snubbys can't be found where I am at but the airweights can.


I have seen so many posts over time about how a 20 to 25 ounce snubby is to heavy to carry that I automaticaly put a jab in my responses, which I should not do.

I would be much happier with the heavier snubby. I have a Taurus 605 which is around 24 ounces and am able to fire reasonable quantities of .38 +P and hotter without recoil related problems.

Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

bps3040 said:


> I have a 642 and love it. My wife on the other hand, will not touch it.


Same here. The Mrs shot it once and it was over:smt076. Mine will also be CCW once the paperwork is over.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I recommend the Federal Low Recoil Self Defense rounds for a lightweight snub. I have an Airlite T and those produce the best results for me. They have considerably less felt recoil than standard rounds. This is similar to what Bob is saying, only these are specifically lower recoil rounds.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I found a Model 60 at the local shop today, they are asking $425 for it. It looks to be in good shape and has the Missouri Highway Patrol emblem on the side of it. Is that what they are going for now or is it a little on the high side? Thanks for the help.


----------

